# Buttkicker



## Nick77 (Oct 19, 2006)

Is anyone using the buttkicker amp to power their sub?


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a customer who is using the buttkicker amplifier to power his SVS subwoofer with great success.


----------

